# Keeping bucks and kids together



## vstoltzfus (Nov 8, 2013)

Hi. I am new to the forum, although I've had goats for several years. This is the first year we've actually had bucks in our herd. In the past we've always borrowed bucks for breeding. A friend of mine who keeps goats said I should separate the bucks from the herd about one month before my does' due date. She said the bucks might hurt the newborn kids. Is this true? Does anyone keep their bucks with their does and newborn kids who can give me some advice? I don't have a separate goat yard for the bucks.


----------



## MsScamp (Feb 1, 2010)

I usually don't run the buck with the does year round, but I've yet to have a buck hurt the kids. He generally just ignores them, but it is also going to depend on the buck.


----------



## sandraH (Mar 1, 2013)

Mine kids were born with buck in pen. No trouble.


----------



## nancy d (Oct 5, 2007)

First off, welcome to TGS!
Most of us keep buck & does separate, especially when near to kidding .


----------



## goattgoat (Oct 22, 2013)

I have pet goats. Since I don't know any better I have always kept my buck in with my girls. He usually lets me know when my girls are ready to give birth He's a great buck (other than when he is in rut) and has always been very gentle with the kids I wouldn't let him near them when he is in rut though...he is not himself


----------



## kccjer (Jan 27, 2012)

We have run them together in the past and, like everyone else, I've yet to have a buck hurt a kid.


----------



## ksalvagno (Oct 6, 2009)

I always had to keep my bucks separate.


----------



## toth boer goats (Jul 20, 2008)

Bucks, if left in with Does before kidding, will run after them, getting false signals, that she is in heat, when in fact, she is getting closer to kid.
Does have a discharge around 1 month or so prior to kidding. If the buck chases the Doe, it puts a lot of stress on them and in some cases, can cause them to abort. 
He may also try to breed them which isn't good.

After they kid, yes, some buck can get aggressive with babies.

I breed my Does and leave the Buck in with them 2 cycles or around 2 months, then remove them from the girls, they do not go back in with them again until next breeding cycle.


----------

